# Needle Size for Fleece



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm helping my daughter cut out a fleece jacket. Neither of us have sewn fleece before. I'm wondering what's the best size needle to use.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Here's a website about sewing fleece. It says use a 12/80 or 14/90 universal, stretch or ballpoint sewing machine needle. Post pictures when you finish your jacket.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Ruby said:


> Here's a website about sewing fleece. It says use a 12/80 or 14/90 universal, stretch or ballpoint sewing machine needle. Post pictures when you finish your jacket.


Thank you. Do you have the link?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Sorry forgot to post the link. Here it is.

http://quiltbug.com/fleece.htm


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Ruby said:


> Sorry forgot to post the link. Here it is.
> 
> http://quiltbug.com/fleece.htm


Thanks.


----------

